# "I cannot access the Horrifying/Semp Fed/DRINK Rating!"



## SpessCaptain (May 29, 2015)

Forgive me if this is is just beating a dead horse but can we see about stopping these types of posts?
If you want access to the ratings just support the forums.


----------



## Clown Doll (May 29, 2015)

If I had access to the semper fidelis rating, I'd rate the op that.


----------



## Eponine (May 29, 2015)

I've been guilty of this. (Sorry)


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 29, 2015)

Epione said:


> I've been guilty of this. (Sorry)


You are to be quartered by four wild horses on each limb pulling into the direction of North, East, South and West.


----------



## YI 457 (May 29, 2015)

If I had access to the DRINK rating, I'd rate every one of you cause of reasons. And booze.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 29, 2015)

I gave everyone in here a drink rating on the house because I like you all so much.


----------



## Eponine (May 29, 2015)

Fuck it, let's get drunk. Except, I'm not allowed to https://kiwifarms.net/styles/dark/ratings/drink.png so DON'T CALL ANYBODY!


----------



## CatParty (May 29, 2015)

just become supporters. it's not expensive


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 29, 2015)

I wish I could rate semper fidelis on every post.


----------



## Oglooger (May 29, 2015)

Is this becoming a musical number?


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Jun 2, 2015)

Are Visa gift cards accepted?


----------



## lolwut (Jun 2, 2015)

DynamiteNinja said:


> Are Visa gift cards accepted?


No, you must first break into the HQ of the Coca-Cola company and steal the secret recipe. Use it to reverse-engineer a case of Coke Zero for Null. You must then go on a quest to find a pair of golden striped socks for Katsu (as in made of gold, not gold colored). Your next task will be to then shave the beard of an internet lumberjack, because none may have so glorious a beard as Surtur. You must finish by retrieving the exquisite Maltese liquor so that Hellblazer can get through another night of modding Discussion. Only then shall you earn the right to carry the green banner.


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Jun 2, 2015)

lolwut said:


> No, you must first break into the HQ of the Coca-Cola company and steal the secret recipe. Use it to reverse-engineer a case of Coke Zero for Null. You must then go on a quest to find a pair of golden striped socks for Katsu (as in made of gold, not gold colored). Your next task will be to then shave the beard of an internet lumberjack, because none may have so glorious a beard as Surtur. You must finish by retrieving the exquisite Maltese liquor so that Hellblazer can get through another night of modding Discussion. Only then shall you earn the right to carry the green banner.



Translation: "of course they are ya knobhead. Why'd you even ask?"


----------

